# help i'm soo very constipated i need help and advice



## minyme

Sorry for going into graphic detail but i don't know what to do. i am 17 weeks pregnant and very constipated. All GP says is drinks plenty eat fibre rich diet-but i have terrible morning sickness and i can not hold down hardly anything. I was so worried i overstrained (sorry) i had to use my doppler to make sure the baby was ok. It is very painful and uncomfortable i need immediate relief. advice will be very helpful thanks.:wacko:


----------



## anawhatsme

hi there.
i too have a problem with constipation.
i can usually get 'something' out, but just similar to rabbit poop (little pellet looking balls).
haha, sorry if that's too graphic.
so i read on the internet that gas x is safe to use, so i have been, and it really eases the pain.
sometimes i have a bigger poop, sometimes not, but the pain is always relieved.
but talk to your doctor about it before taking it, just to be safe.

oh... my gynecologist also suggested synoket (not sure if i spelled that right), but it's a natural laxative.
didn't do much for me, but might work for you.
again talk to your doctor first though.

good luck, i really feel your pain.


----------



## Angellicaa

If you are taking prenatals with iron....this may be the cause!!!! It was SOOO bad for me the first 9 weeks and then I could not take it anymore!!!!!! I stopped taking the prenatals and took 2 flinestone vitamins a day and I am super NORMAL again!!!! I think I was so backed up (like the other lady said rabbit like pellets......) !!!!! That is not right!!!!!! (I would not go for about 8 days and then when I did go only little pellets would come out ) TMI I know......I think there was one time I did not go for almost 12 days!!!!!

I would try some pineapple juice and maybe get off the prenatals and switch to something like flintones...... I took flinstones (2 a day) with my last pregnancy and my daughter turned out just fine.......

This really is hard to deal with.....but, I went through it, and that is what I did......really NO food changes helped the constipation...... it (constipation) really is WORSE than labor..... I know)


----------



## kermie219

I just had that problem too and it was so bad I started spotting:( Midwife said the only safe thing is fybrogel! It is super cheap and works like a charm! Definately recommend it you will feel so much better....good luck :hugs:


----------



## minyme

Thank-you all!! Angellicaa thank God you said consipation is worse than labour, because i was thinking if labour is worse i am having a c section!!!!!! I have never experienced anything so painful and uncomfortable. It's a comfort to know i am not alone.


----------



## Bingles

I have been having the same problem I even started a thread in 1st tri about it I took some advice on there and drank loads and ate loads of fruit and veg and it has helped a bit its still not perfect but I have been making more trips to the loo


----------



## Angellicaa

minyme said:


> Thank-you all!! Angellicaa thank God you said consipation is worse than labour, because i was thinking if labour is worse i am having a c section!!!!!! I have never experienced anything so painful and uncomfortable. It's a comfort to know i am not alone.

Really it was!!!! This had happened to me in my first pregnancy too and it was WAY easier to push the baby out......I am not kidding.....

note: the contractions still hurt (pretty bad)......but if you pushed with constipation, (sometime this took 1.5 hours to get out)!!!!! .....it was nowhere near as painful or as discouraging as labor was (longest pushing time was 45 min) second baby 10 min pushing time.......odd but true~


----------



## Mosey

Pears! And apples, but pears are the best. And Fiber One cereal.


----------



## Tatertot

Fatty greasy food has always been helpful for me! Especially Ben and Jerry's Phish Food ice cream. Spicy food too, but that's probably not good if you have morning sickness. Have you tried exercise? That's my mom's answer for everything. I'd never tell her this, but sometimes it works!


----------



## Angellicaa

Tatertot said:


> Fatty greasy food has always been helpful for me! Especially Ben and Jerry's Phish Food ice cream. Spicy food too, but that's probably not good if you have morning sickness. Have you tried exercise? That's my mom's answer for everything. I'd never tell her this, but sometimes it works!

oh....I was exercising yet nothing was coming out for days......it was so strange and such a problem........I actaully looked pregnant back then, but I think it was because I was so constipated! I now go 2-3 times a day like normal......what a major difference!.......I feel so much better~!


----------



## pricebub

My doctor recommended a stool softener rather than a laxative and you drink a bit every night for a few days and it helps SO much, i was in so much pain before. It does however cause me to get pretty bad wind! To the point of a belly ache! But speak to your chemest or doc to see which one is safe! Trust me its a lifesaver!


----------



## jemlou

Hi, well I am here to say that for weeks I have been really really constipated, when I did finally manage to go I actually blocked the toilet and made myself bleed :blush: (TMI I know, but very true and very sore!!!) !!!!!

Everyone says, drink more water and eat more fibre, well if I did that I would be one huge water balloon!!!

Bizarely enough I had some home made veg soup at my sisters the other day and decided that it would be a good idea for me to start making this as it helps me get a couple of my 5 a day and is also super healthy without being calorific!! Well I have been eating home made soups most days for the past 2 weeks and hey presto, no more constipation!!! I have no idea how or why it is working but I can promise you that as long as it keeps working I will be eating this throughout my pregnancy!!! They aren't even the same soups everyday I have made loads of different ones.............Carrot and sweet potato, brocolli, parsnip and butternut squash etc etc!

As I said, I have no idea why it has helped but it has made a huge difference.....no more blocked toilets or weeks without going at all!!!!!!

Hope you find something that works for you !!!


----------



## EMYJC

You can also get lactulose prescribed from the doctor, that is a safe stool softening laxative, which poses no risk to causes uterine cramps. I have had to resort to it as I am shocking too! x


----------



## minyme

Great!!!! I am going to try and see which methods of the above works for me.


----------



## PineappleHead

Aslo, maybe try sleeping on your left side. That worked wonders for me when i was constipated! :D


----------

